# HF&B/NY green bottle



## mustang1 (Mar 22, 2011)

went digging today and found this green HF&B bottle. my buddies found the other 2 that were posted earlier. Just wanted to know how rare this green bottle really is since i cant find any pictures of it on the internet. then again cant find any pictures of any bottles close to this style. any help would be appreciated.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 22, 2011)

*RE: HF&B/NY green bottle*

Nice bottle Mustang! Welcome to the forum,....we had another post about these on the forum recently, but I couldn't find it,...They are really cool bottles, and seem to come in a range of colors...The one's I've seen mentioned were dug in civil war pits...and I think they are fairly rare. I've seen them in amber, puce, and you say yours is green? How about a pic cleaned up? Cool find.


----------



## TJSJHART (Mar 22, 2011)

WELCOME TO THE FORUM  ..THATS A COOL LOOKIN BOTTLE WITH THAT DOUBLE RING ON THE NECK AND THAT LINK TO THE GLUED BACK TOGETHER ONE IT APPEARS TO BE FROM THE CIVIL WAR ERA,,,VERY NICE ,, NOW YOU JUST HAVE TO FIGURE OUT WHAT COLOR IS THE MOST RARE...


----------



## kungfufighter (Mar 22, 2011)

Not a pickle but a whiskey and a good one at that.  Worth quite a bit of $$$$ if perfect...

 Nice dig!


----------



## bottle_head9 (Mar 22, 2011)

Great bottle!! Would love to see some better photos!![8|]


----------



## bottlekid76 (Mar 22, 2011)

That is very nice!

 Tim


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 22, 2011)

Hello Roger,

 Quite a debut bottle, sir! Welcome to this place. I fear you may be a goner already, vis-a-vis bottle digging...[8D] 

 I haven't figured out who or what "HF&B" might be, but they had some stunning bottles!






  "A melon form H.F.& B New York whiskey bottle in apricot puce with applied sloping collared mouth; image courtesy of Norman C. Heckler & Co." From.






 "HF&B NY whiskey bottle, melon form with embossed lettering in shield, yellow with green tone, America, 1860 to 1870; image courtesy of Norman C. Heckler & Company" From.






 "A melon form H.F.& B New York whiskey bottle in yellow topaz with applied sloping collared mouth; image courtesy of Norman C. Heckler & Co." From.

 Item #90 in this 2008 Heckler Auction, is the description for the middle bottle above.

 Please do take some more *good* pictures, in natural light, if possible, showing focused shots of the neck, panels, and base. "More bottle, no shower," say I. Thanks for putting this up. Were I you, I'd be digging a whole lot more in the area where you dug that one...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 23, 2011)

Yes Eric! That's the one.... what did you use for a keyword?,...I tried to get creative, but couldn't find it.


----------



## mustang1 (Mar 23, 2011)

was able to get some better pictures.. will try to get them posted. this is of the neck


----------



## mustang1 (Mar 23, 2011)

this is the logo as best as i can get a picture of it


----------



## mustang1 (Mar 23, 2011)

this is a really cool air bubble that is in the glass itself from when it was made.


----------



## mustang1 (Mar 23, 2011)

this is another picture of the whole bottle.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 23, 2011)

_Fantastic bottle!!_ Really nice color too. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## madpaddla (Mar 23, 2011)

Fantastic pics.  Please add a few more if ya can.  That is some pretty glass.  Thanks and congrats.


----------



## blade (Mar 24, 2011)

Is the bottle for sale ?


----------



## mustang1 (Mar 26, 2011)

Well the bottle might be for sale at the right price. Still trying to research it right now to find out more about it. Lol how much would you offer?


----------



## bottlekid76 (Mar 26, 2011)

What a beauty! WoW, very very nice. 

 ~Tim


----------



## wolffbp (Mar 26, 2011)

Beautiful bottle and a great find.  Well done Roger! []


----------



## beendiggin (Mar 26, 2011)

Wow, what a dig.  I'd keep it.  Congrats


----------



## blade (May 30, 2011)

I wonder what happened to this bottle ?
 Chris


----------



## swizzle (May 30, 2011)

I got a dollar. [] That sure is perty. I wonder how much it really is worth. Swiz


----------



## GuntherHess (May 30, 2011)

> I wonder what happened to this bottle ?


 
 Its like Bigfoot man.. you see it, it vanishes, and pretty soon people start wondering if it existed at all[]


----------

